# Good saddle for a girl?



## Bridgette (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey boys. Cool site you have here. I'm gonna have to stick around and do some reading. Looks like there is a ton of knowledge here. 

I'm fairly new to climbing and I really need to find a good harness. I've been using my bosses old master 2 that he had bought for his ex wife. But I hate it. It really digs into my hips and can get quite painful. Just wondering if anybody knows of harnesses made specifically for women? Or maybe some suggestions on what would be a good option for me? Thanks in advance


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Jan 21, 2011)

*saddles*

The New Tribe seems fair priced. Most owners have good reports on saddle.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 21, 2011)

*Saddle for Females*







Now to find a horse that can climb... :laughn:

The Treemotion saddle is pricey but has the most adjustments for a custom fit.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Jan 21, 2011)

*Buckingham Family Jewels*

:newbie:Hey bridge! thanks for the compliment! just watch out for the misleading garble that goes on really its harmless. Anyways...about your saddle woes... I have a nice Buckingham Belt with the leg straps that I find to be excellent you may want to invest in but has a problem, this problem may not bother you, your lacking the testes, lol. Seriously though, the leg straps have been known to cause problems related to blood flow to the testes, otherwise this wood be a good choice. It offers much more than just safety, flexibility the most valuable. Saddles have been useful for when the climber will be comfortable saddled working, so, Tree work like pruning the dripline shoot growth or deadwooding bottomside of lengthy limbs in large spreading crown, cabling. However if your spurring or removing or a lot of climbing around, the leg straps seem to offer flexibility where you need to be lifting yer legs up and generally for saddled positioning work the Buckingham does fit nicely for quick saddlework, but is not a customary choice. To make up for this reduced bloodflow through the tops of yer legs, loosening the leg strap adjustments has worked for me, also Buckingham has a nice sliding d-ring saddle I use for saddling. Do not hesitate to outfit yourself with an array of climbing gear, different equipment for different work, this sort of outfitting requires shopping around, a custom most ladies have no problem with. Thanks for joining AS and dont be shy, most of us mean well & have come to forge friendships here.


----------



## lxt (Jan 21, 2011)

Find an outlet for lineman/forestry equipment, go there & try em on! they should have a way you can sit in it & simulate hanging. I would take the advice pertaining to a saddle here...lightly!

A climbing saddle is a personal preference type thing & being a Lady....you will definately want to try it on & out before a purchase!!

good luck!


LXT..............


----------



## climberjones (Jan 21, 2011)

Bridgette said:


> Hey boys. Cool site you have here. I'm gonna have to stick around and do some reading. Looks like there is a ton of knowledge here.
> 
> I'm fairly new to climbing and I really need to find a good harness. I've been using my bosses old master 2 that he had bought for his ex wife. But I hate it. It really digs into my hips and can get quite painful. Just wondering if anybody knows of harnesses made specifically for women? Or maybe some suggestions on what would be a good option for me? Thanks in advance


 
Need pics !!! just kidding!


----------



## TreeAce (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome Bridgette! IDK of any saddles that are designed for a women but I would recommend the Petzl Seoquia. I use one and see no reason why it wouldn't fit well on anyone regardless of gender. It has a wide range to adjust and is nice and light. It has also proven to me that its well built. The fact is there are lots of nice saddles out there and the best thing is to get somewhere to try some on. Sometimes that not really possible (wasnt for me) and if you have to choose one without tryn on (I had to) then I think you should keep the Petzl Seoquia in mind.


----------



## chad556 (Jan 21, 2011)

I second the Petzl Sequoia. I use one at work and its great. Once you play around with the adjustments you will literally forget your wearing it. I almost took it home by accident once, the only thing that reminded me it was still on was the d ring snagging on my seat belt buckle when i got in my car. It really is that comfortable! Also, I took my girlfriend in off hours once to show her my setup and had her do her first 20' climb up a sycamore. She said it was nice and comfy once she got up to the top and wants to do it again, she had nothing but good things to say about the saddle. I guess the price is kind of steep at almost 400 bucks but I say its well worth the price especially if you are going to be doing a lot of climbing.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not going to sugest a saddle, just make sure you get one with leg straps. I climbed for 35 years with a "traditional wide back" with double D-rings, no leg straps. One day I was pulling myself out a horizontal limb and the belt pulled past my hips and the next thing I knew I was hanging upside down with the belt in the crook of my knees. I guess what I really needed in that one case was shoulder straps. I was pulling really hard and was inches away from getting my flip line around a limb that would have put tension on the belt in both directions. Make sure you wear your belt tight enough it can't get past your hips. Happy climbing, Joe.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 22, 2011)

Aerial Arborist said:


> Now to find a horse that can climb... :laughn:
> 
> The Treemotion saddle is pricey but has the most adjustments for a custom fit.


 
Ya got the wrong forum again AA.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 22, 2011)

Weaver Cougar, but make your own bridge, in fact a lot of those thinner bridges should be discarded right from the start and the Cougar has gained notoriety for weak deadly bridges.
This saddle is thick with padding and comfort and ease of use, durable and forgiving with a bossun seat. Many of us boys have come to close to becoming women from an errant leg strap. You may not have that problem, still, a leg strap can wreak havoc on the inner thigh and a saddle like that is probably causing the rest of the pinching on the hips.


----------



## Bridgette (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys! I had a chance to try a couple out and think I'm going with the sequoia. As far as pics go.... Maybe once we get to know each other a little better


----------



## flushcut (Jan 24, 2011)

Aerial Arborist said:


> Now to find a horse that can climb... :laughn:
> 
> The Treemotion saddle is pricey but has the most adjustments for a custom fit.


 I have never met a woman that rode sidesaddle.


----------



## TreeAce (Jan 24, 2011)

Bridgette said:


> Thanks for the advice guys! I had a chance to try a couple out and think I'm going with the sequoia. As far as pics go.... Maybe once we get to know each other a little better


 
Cool...a good choice I think. Be sure and give some feed back on how you like it. Assuming you buy it OBV I guess u said u still thinkn on it. But either way let us know how it goes....


----------



## TreeAce (Jan 24, 2011)

flushcut said:


> I have never met a woman that rode sidesaddle.


 
LMAO..that aint right....


----------



## flushcut (Jan 24, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> LMAO..that aint right....


 
I know right, my mother breeds and shows horses and in all the competition and stables that I have been to I have never seen it.


----------



## TreeAce (Jan 24, 2011)

flushcut said:


> I know right, my mother breeds and shows horses and in all the competition and stables that I have been to I have never seen it.


 
OH..hold on min...that REALLY IS for riding side saddle isn't it? OOOO...crap...lol...NEVERMIND....


----------



## 066logger (Jan 24, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> OH..hold on min...that REALLY IS for riding side saddle isn't it? OOOO...crap...lol...NEVERMIND....


 
LOL!!!!!!!!! nice hahaha.


----------



## Bridgette (Jan 25, 2011)

Sequoia it is! It's the mail. I can't wait.


----------



## flushcut (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, If you can let me know how you like in the long run because I am trying to get my girlfriend up a tree as well. Thanks


----------



## TreeAce (Jan 25, 2011)

Bridgette said:


> Sequoia it is! It's the mail. I can't wait.


 
Sweet!! I am almost kinda excited to! LOL...be sure an let us know what you think after you climb a few trees.


----------



## Bridgette (Jan 25, 2011)

For sure! No problem


----------



## finleyl (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks all, as another girl looking for a saddle I appreciate all the feed back. Definitely going to go to my Sherrill store and try some on and keep reading the feed back. opcorn:


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 13, 2011)

finleyl said:


> Thanks all, as another girl looking for a saddle I appreciate all the feed back. Definitely going to go to my Sherrill store and try some on and keep reading the feed back. opcorn:


 Cool! The Sherrill store is always fun. Let us know what u get. As for Bridget...I think she she used us n moved on....:msp_unsure: I really wanted to hear what she thought about the sequoia.


----------



## kennertree (Feb 13, 2011)

finleyl said:


> Thanks all, as another girl looking for a saddle I appreciate all the feed back. Definitely going to go to my Sherrill store and try some on and keep reading the feed back. opcorn:


 
I was in there about a week ago and only saw one saddle in stock. They may have gotten some in though.


----------



## tree md (Feb 16, 2011)

Comfort definitely comes at a price. The Petzl saddles are the most comfortable I have worked in. I am using the original Navaho which more resembles the Sequoia now days. I have been working in the Navaho Mini Boss for over two years now and love it. It closely resembles the Sequoia Swing. I am also partial to batten seats over leg straps.

Good luck and let us know how the Sequoia works out for ya.


----------



## Scrat (Feb 20, 2011)

Bridgette- My 12 year old daughter has used the Master II and hates it as well. She has tried a number of saddles and well I Can't get her out of the Petzl Sequoia. No hip squishing pain even when inverted and no complaints of the leg straps cutting off circulation or riding up into hhhhhmmmm I'm sure you know what I mean. So write back and let us know how you like yours when you get it!

P.S. Don't take any of the poor humor personally and enjoy all the GREAT information and folks here at AS. WELCOME!


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 7, 2011)

So I figured I'd better follow up on this. I haven't been out much since I got it, it's been way to cold. But I love it. Super comfy doesn't hurt my hips. I could wear it all day with no issues. Even wore it to lunch one day because I forgot it was there. Thanks for all the advise guys


----------



## flushcut (Mar 7, 2011)

Bridgette said:


> Even wore it to lunch one day because I forgot it was there.


 Soo, you just got out of a tree and had lunch?  I am glad you like it and thanks for the reply.


----------



## 046 (Mar 7, 2011)

New Tribe is ran by women if that says anything.

widest bottom support of any saddle.







New Tribe store


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 9, 2011)

046 said:


> New Tribe is ran by women if that says anything.
> 
> widest bottom support of any saddle.
> 
> ...


 
What you saying I have a large bottom? We just met.....


----------



## climberjones (Mar 9, 2011)

046 said:


> New Tribe is ran by women if that says anything.
> 
> widest bottom support of any saddle.
> 
> ...


 
CAREFUL CAREFUL....:msp_laugh:


----------



## 046 (Mar 9, 2011)

just a lucky guess..:msp_lol:



Bridgette said:


> What you saying I have a large bottom? We just met.....


----------

